# Excision lipoma



## vkratzer (Oct 30, 2009)

I had been coding lipoma excisions using excision of benign lesions with the code determined by place and size of lipoma, however, I'm thinking that I should be coding these as excision of soft tissue mass since the physician is not actually excising skin.  I would appreciate any comments on this.

Thanks

Vicky K


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 30, 2009)

*Need op report*

I would need to see the operative report but if the mass is beneath the dermis (which lipomas typically are) then it would be coded from the musculoskeletal section. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree with Tessa, that was how we did them.


----------



## vkratzer (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

